# Gibson Month, but...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They are doing the same thing as last year. Extended payments, but with interest. A Gibson G45 is $2499 cash but with the 78 biweekly payments it comes to $3666. That's a 46.7% increase in price. Nothing else to be said.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/flyer/


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If someone is waiting for a tax return or whatever it can make sense to finance as it will be paid off once the tax money comes in.

Then again, their interest rate is lower than many people pay on their credit cards. And if you put down a large enough down payment, and aren't financing the full cost of the guitar, it isn't that bad. I believe that the amounts in their ad are for the full price with no down payment so, if someone were to do that, they would obviously be paying a lot more. But if someone was putting 50% or more down and were only paying interest on the smaller balance, the final total wouldn't be too outrageous compared to a straight cash deal.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

colchar said:


> If someone is waiting for a tax return or whatever it can make sense to finance as it will be paid off once the tax money comes in. Then again, their interest rate is lower than many people pay on the credit cards. And if you put down a large enough down payment and aren't financing the full cost of the guitar it isn't that bad. I believe that the amounts in their ad are for the full price with no down payment so, if someone were to do that, they would obviously be paying a lot more. But if someone was putting 50% or more down and were only paying interest on the smaller balance, the final total wouldn't be too outrageous compared to a straight cash deal.


Very thorough analysis colchar. Given your recent thread about whether to buy a 335 or an SG the answer is clear, buy both!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Very thorough analysis colchar. Given your recent thread about whether to buy a 335 or an SG the answer is clear, buy both!



Oh that thread wasn't about buying. I am in the market (for a Les Paul or a Derek Trucks SG), but that thread was simply me wondering which of the two belongs in the same echelon as the big three of LP, Tele, and Strat. The idea came from a discussion on another forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

The new prices are crazy.for new guitars not just Gibson..

Bought a an ex L&M rental 2014 Gibson Les Paul traditional at the L&M blowout sale for 1599 , I have no issues buying used from L&M especially at that price.
A little Virtuoso cleaner and polish and she was like new.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The new prices are crazy.for new guitars not just Gibson..


Oh, I hear you!
$609+ tx for a new Squier Classic Vibe Tele.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Overpriced Gibson's with the huge 1 year warranty !! What's not to like ??


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> They are doing the same thing as last year. Extended payments, but with interest. A Gibson G45 is $2499 cash but with the 78 biweekly payments it comes to $3666. That's a 46.7% increase in price. Nothing else to be said.
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/flyer/


They're interest rates are no worse than any other company out there, In fact they're better than most. Not to mention they're usually very accommodating to working musicians giving credit where it probably shouldn't sometimes. It's not for a retailers responsibility to offer financial advice to customers, that's a completely different business, haha! Bottom line I guess is that it is a business designed to make money and like it or not, we all know that cash is tight for most these days and the chances of people having $4k in their back pock for a new LP are low. Financing is an option that allows people that otherwise couldn't afford something to have what they want and lets L&M have the sales they need to keep the business going. WIN/WIN IMO, and if you don't wanna pay to play for whatever reason then you don't have to, complaining about a guitar that you want but can't afford or think is overpriced sounds like a first world problem. haha I don't know too many people on here that only own one!



brokentoes said:


> Overpriced Gibson's with the huge 1 year warranty !! What's not to like ??


It's actually Yorkville that provides the warranty for Gibson in Canada. If you were to be a resident of the US then you would be awarded with Gibson's lifetime warranty. Just another ding for being on this side of the border. So if you wanna complain to someone yorkville would be the culprit!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

well, one can't really blame Gibson for the 1yr warranty this side of the boarder...Yorkville Sound (L&M's distribution arm) is the distributor of Gibson here and the warranty is their call. Big business...


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> It's actually Yorkville that provides the warranty for Gibson in Canada. If you were to be a resident of the US then you would be awarded with Gibson's lifetime warranty. Just another ding for being on this side of the border. So if you wanna complain to someone yorkville would be the culprit!


Haha...we posted at the same time. I'm glad someone else knows where to point the finger *#*(​


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a little surprised at this. I haven't really heard any bad things about Yorkville Sound over the years and this is a big one. We really are suckers when we pay top dollar to own a Gibson product only to be told if anything happens after you've used it for one year, that's too bad. Do you know how fast one year goes by? Shame on Yorkville Sound if this information is correct. _What say you "Yorkville Sound"? Forumites want to know._


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

brokentoes said:


> Overpriced Gibson's with the huge 1 year warranty !! What's not to like ??


While they are all very expensive, I'm starting to think Fender is overcharging even more than Gibson. Compare a 2016 SG standard with a set neck (presumably more labour), MOP logo, bound neck, trap inlays, humbuckers and compare it to a Am Std Strat with a bolt on neck, single coils, and none of the Gibson finish embellishments like binding or inlays. Also generally speaking mahogany is more expensive than alder and maple. The SG looks like a steal in comparison imo. Yet 2016 SG is more than a hundred bucks cheaper than the 2016 strat


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I'm a little surprised at this. I haven't really heard any bad things about Yorkville Sound over the years and this is a big one. We really are suckers when we pay top dollar to own a Gibson product only to be told if anything happens after you've used it for one year, that's too bad. Do you know how fast one year goes by? Shame on Yorkville Sound if this information is correct. _What say you "Yorkville Sound"? Forumites want to know._


Oh, it's true...but it's a rather tricky spot they're in. What I was told by a rep of theirs is that when they receive a shipment from Gibson, they generally do spot checks of instruments. So if they get an order of 50 instruments, they may randomly check 15 or so. If the instruments checked seem OK, then they'll accept the order. Rejecting the order means waiting on an entire re-order of instruments, which means their clients wait for their orders, which means they lose money. Big business. Gibson distributes Gibson in the US, so if they have to eat a guitar returned to the factory, it's not costing them nearly as much as Yorkville when they have to eat it. They do not get the option to return said faulty instrument to Gibson saying it's a dud. 1yr is pretty minimal..but that's what they choose...


Pedro-x said:


> While they are all very expensive, I'm starting to think Fender is overcharging even more than Gibson. Compare a 2016 SG standard with a set neck (presumably more labour), MOP logo, bound neck, trap inlays, humbuckers and compare it to a Am Std Strat with a bolt on neck, single coils, and none of the Gibson finish embellishments like binding or inlays. Also generally speaking mahogany is more expensive than alder and maple. The SG looks like a steal in comparison imo. Yet 2016 SG is more than a hundred bucks cheaper than the 2016 strat


...don't even get me started on Fender Custom Shop stuff...biggest sham in the business.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pedro-x said:


> While they are all very expensive, I'm starting to think Fender is overcharging even more than Gibson. Compare a 2016 SG standard with a set neck (presumably more labour), MOP logo, bound neck, trap inlays, humbuckers and compare it to a Am Std Strat with a bolt on neck, single coils, and none of the Gibson finish embellishments like binding or inlays. Also generally speaking mahogany is more expensive than alder and maple. The SG looks like a steal in comparison imo. Yet 2016 SG is more than a hundred bucks cheaper than the 2016 strat


You're presuming more labour, but why not just ask an employee? Wood is not expensive when you buy it in bulk, which all the major companies do. I guess we'll also just turn a blind eye to the years that an SG was several hundred dollars more than a strat (a good 20 years I think?). 

The fact of the matter is that we dont know what the numbers are (unless they're online in which case someone find them). We can speculate all we want, but at face value our dollar is garbage and the annual price hike rolled through. Don't forget that Gibson also usually ran far larger price hikes than Fender and until recently got away with it.

I'm in the "if you dont like it, just dont buy it" camp. I have financed my DD-500, and I will be financing my guitar when it shows up. If I do decide to liquidate some gear, I'll be reducing that debt thus paying far less interest (if any).


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I think L&M is very fair to deal with, and having bought a couple Gibsons from them (as well as way more other gear than I can think of in one post) I can attest to the quality of service during and after the purchase. That said, my rule for the last few years has been that I don't finance anything; I pay cash for something and try to make sure I can get it for a price that won't cost me any major money if/when I decide to move it on. Financing is a great option for those expensive purchases if used responsibly, but I see too many people in my age bracket (early-mid 20s) with staggering amounts of debt, and I'm not about to get wrapped up in that world. That all being said, I'm not buying anything for Gibson month; my two ('57 RI LP, SG Jr) are getting new pickups and setups as a treat. 

W.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Don't blame Yorkville for the warranty thing people, that is Gibson's fault. Their lifetime warranty _only_ applies in the US. It does not apply in Canada, the UK, Europe, Australia, etc.

Gibson promotes the lifetime warranty but then denies it to every customer that is not in the United States. Distributors like Yorkville have to accept that because the only other option is to not carry Gibson instruments.

Gibson barely even keeps records for guitars shipped out of the US. I contacted them for info on the last LP I purchased and the spec sheet they supplied didn't come close to the guitar I had. This guitar was purchased new and even L&M/Yorkville hadn't been supplied with accurate info. I kept pushing Gibson for an accurate spec sheet and one of their reps finally admitted to me that they do not keep accurate records for guitars that leave the US. I might still have that email in my Gmail account somewhere. If I do and can find it, I will post it here.

So basically, if a guitar is leaving the US Gibson doesn't give a shit about it nor do they support it. That ain't Yorkville's fault, it is Gibson's.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

for a few extra bucks L&M offers an extended warranty that includes set ups and more, still sucks that Gibson dosnt consider us close enough neighbours to cover the products we buy ,all tho the shipping would hurt I bet, and Im still wondering why the acoustic cases say made in canada and differ from the US cases ( no lock, different linning) the payment plan is helpfull, especially with a trade or good down payment,and compared to financing a vehicle for example ....*#*(.......


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would rather have one year no interest like in Yorkville Month (October) than three extended financing with interest. I can understand that for some, this is only way they can afford a higher model Gibson. If someone really wants to do this and it is the only way, then go for it. But I wouldn't. I would rather find a way to buy it out outright. If I can't well, so be it. I don't want a new ES-339 that badly ( really, honest,.... well,... no,... maybe a wee bit,......)


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

my max for financing is one year and generally pay it off early, 3 would kill me mentally cause you dont own it till its paid for


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Checked the Coquitlam L&M while my wife was shopping at Fabricana. Really wanted to pull the trigger on a 2015 LP Jr. but that neck just didn't work for me. Beautiful looking guitar until I picked it up. I have to wonder if 2015's will turn turn into rare collector's items or if they'll always be the poor stepchild no one wants. They had a really nice looking 2015 LP Standard that was about $800 off. With the extended financing it would have been doable. Same thing, pretty to look at then I picked it up. Never even strummed a chord on that one. Picked it up, held it, then put it down.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> Don't blame Yorkville for the warranty thing people, that is Gibson's fault. Their lifetime warranty _only_ applies in the US. It does not apply in Canada, the UK, Europe, Australia, etc.
> 
> Gibson promotes the lifetime warranty but then denies it to every customer that is not in the United States. Distributors like Yorkville have to accept that because the only other option is to not carry Gibson instruments.
> 
> ...


The warranty is Yorkville's decision, not Gibson's. Like I wrote earlier, Yorkville could reject ever instrument shipped to them if they wanted to. You're correct in that Gibson doesn't care what happens to an instrument once they sell it to a distributor but that's Big Business for ya. They have no clue how the instruments are housed and cared for by the distributor and they don't care; they've made their pennies already. So, if Yorkville wanted to, they could give a 2yr warranty, 5yr, 10yr, 25yr, lifetime or whatever. I have friends in the UK that have bought new Gibson's and whoever distributes them there gives a 2yr warranty.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Geetarz said:


> The warranty is Yorkville's decision, not Gibson's. Like I wrote earlier, Yorkville could reject ever instrument shipped to them if they wanted to. You're correct in that Gibson doesn't care what happens to an instrument once they sell it to a distributor but that's Big Business for ya. They have no clue how the instruments are housed and cared for by the distributor and they don't care; they've made their pennies already. So, if Yorkville wanted to, they could give a 2yr warranty, 5yr, 10yr, 25yr, lifetime or whatever. I have friends in the UK that have bought new Gibson's and whoever distributes them there gives a 2yr warranty.



The one year warranty that Yorkville offers is standard for Gibsons sold outside of the US. And the lack of a lifetime warranty, which Gibson promises on all of its instruments, is Gibson's decision not Yorkville's. And the Yorkville warranty can be extended for very little cost if one chooses. Besides, Yorkville's warranty is better than most in the industry as it also covers things like fretwear that nobody else covers (at least not to my knowledge).

As for British warranties, you are incorrect about the distributor's warranty. I am British myself and family members who have bought Gibsons through Andertons only get a one year warranty. Guitar Village, at which my relatives also shop (well at their Glasgow location at least), also offers only a one year warranty. Guitar Guitar only offers a one year warranty. Dawson's only offers a one year warranty.

And here is a post from a UK member of the Les Paul Forum discussing the fact that their retailer told them that the warranty is only for one year:

http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?78568-Gibson-Warranty-in-the-UK


Thomman, on the other hand, extends warranties to three years but they are based in Germany, not in the UK (although UK customers can order from them), and the decision to extend that warranty is theirs not the distributor's. So if your friends received a two year warranty that seems to be exclusive to the particular store from which they purchased their guitars, just as is the case with Thomman, and is not a distributor warranty since other retailers in the UK do not offer similar warranties on Gibsons.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone have a comparison, like Fender???


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Many exporters, of any product, negotiate warranty terms with the distributor. I am not sure of the terms of sale between Gibson and Yorkville, but it is conceivable that Yorkville is choosing to take a 1.5 to 3% discount on invoice to buy without warranty of any kind. They are a large enough company to absorb the knocks and bruises that come with "insuring" the product themselves.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> The one year warranty that Yorkville offers is standard for Gibsons sold outside of the US. And the lack of a lifetime warranty, which Gibson promises on all of its instruments, is Gibson's decision not Yorkville's. And the Yorkville warranty can be extended for very little cost if one chooses. Besides, Yorkville's warranty is better than most in the industry as it also covers things like fretwear that nobody else covers (at least not to my knowledge).
> 
> As for British warranties, you are incorrect about the distributor's warranty. I am British myself and family members who have bought Gibsons through Andertons only get a one year warranty. Guitar Village, at which my relatives also shop (well at their Glasgow location at least), also offers only a one year warranty. Guitar Guitar only offers a one year warranty. Dawson's only offers a one year warranty.
> 
> ...


OK...aside from my friends in the UK that HAVE received a 2yr warranty with their new Gibson purchase, here's a link from the Gibson forum where a member mentions the 2yr warranty: http://forum.gibson.com/index.php?/topic/62082-uk-warranty/ - really makes no difference if it's the store or not, all you're doing is dancing around the FACT that it is Yorkville that gives the 1yr warranty and NOT Gibson. That's the fact and all I've stated is fact. Are you trying to say Gibson demands their international distributors cannot in any way shape or form offer a lifetime warranty and HAVE to limit it to 1yr? Again, this is all business. Gibson knows their own storage and care taken for their instruments and because of that, and the simple fact they're not a middle man to their own product, (so they save that coin) they offer a lifetime warranty. Do you work for Yorkville or something???


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The L&M "performance warranty" trumps pretty much every warranty that comes with a product, and I always pay the extra to have it. It's saved me a couple of times.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Best Buy and Future Shop did advertise the lifetime warranty in the past. Every Gibson and Fender guitar that I bought from them had paperwork that said that I could register for warranty online. So I did. I have print outs of the acceptance and the original receipt attached to the paperwork that was generated.

Obviously the warranty has many outs for the manufacture, with some parts on the guitar having no warranty after the first year.

If you modify the guitar, it could void the warranty.

I had friends take their Gibson back to Kalamazoo for warranty, back in the '80's. They did not waste their time with L&M. It was worth the drive back then, and the possible tour of the factory was a reality.

I hope that I never need to use the warranty.

In the '80's, the local L&M refused to do warranty on my 1983 Stratocaster, because I did not buy it from them. I bought it in London at the shop on Wellington. L&M told me to take it back to London. I asked for the Fender rep to call me, and they arranged service for me twice at 2 other local guitar shops.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had good experiences with L&M as far as purchases...not a place I'd take my instruments to get worked on but they are really great with pricing compared to pretty much any other music store...
And I'm not trying to rip on Yorkville, but it is their choice to set the 1yr warranty on Gibson's and quite frankly, it's hard to blame them...it's business. It would take way too much man power and way too many hours in the day for them to inspect every instrument they receive, with an impeccable eye to ensure the thing is in top notch order. It's not realistic from a business stand point, the way I understand it and was told they are to access the instruments, according to their rep. Could they be a little more generous with the warranty? As I stated before; sure...but this is business and it's all down to dollars and cents...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tone Chaser said:


> If you modify the guitar, it could void the warranty.


Not could, does. The performance warranty is usually better anyways, but also voided if you mod it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not too long ago i guy told me he bought a new Gibson at L&M, for 2800.00 , 11 months go by and he takes it out of the case, the neck was twisted..He took it back to L&M and there was nothing they would do, other then give him 1300.00 on trade.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Not too long ago i guy told me he bought a new Gibson at L&M, for 2800.00 , 11 months go by and he takes it out of the case, the neck was twisted..He took it back to L&M and there was nothing they would do, other then give him 1300.00 on trade.


Given it was 11 months and not 30 days, that makes sense (as crappy as it is). If you leave a guitar in your ice-cold vehicle in winter and it warps, and then you take it in - it's probably no longer covered. That's not a workmanship issue as it didn't ship that way, that was just conditions wreaking havoc. 

That being said, he might not have been fully honest about the 11 month thing. 

I found out one of my pedals has started acting weird - and missed my year warranty by four days by the time I contacted the store (only found out a week beforehand). They'll look at it, but are under no obligation to replace it or repair it for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Geetarz said:


> OK...aside from my friends in the UK that HAVE received a 2yr warranty with their new Gibson purchase, here's a link from the Gibson forum where a member mentions the 2yr warranty: http://forum.gibson.com/index.php?/topic/62082-uk-warranty/ -


And others have mentioned one year. Plus, stores state one year on their websites.




> really makes no difference if it's the store or not, all you're doing is dancing around the FACT that it is Yorkville that gives the 1yr warranty and NOT Gibson.


I am not dancing around anything. Since one year is the standard I would wager that it is Gibson that is offering that. They have to offer some sort of warranty so I am betting that they are offering that one year, not the international distributors. You might think it is a fact that it is Yorkville offering that, but you have no proof to back up your claim that it is Yorkville. I am betting that the one year is an arrangement that Gibson makes with its international distributors.

I'll be in L&M on Tuesday so I'll ask then whether it is Gibson or Yorkville offering that one year. 




> Are you trying to say Gibson demands their international distributors cannot in any way shape or form offer a lifetime warranty and HAVE to limit it to 1yr?


At no point did I state anything like that. I stated that the standard outside of the US is a one year warranty. But for some reason you seem to think that Yorkville should go head and shoulders above other international distributors.

Besides, if you have any kind of relationship with your L&M store at all, they will provide warranty coverage even when they do not have to.




> Again, this is all business.


Exactly. So why do you seem to think that Yorkville should offer something that no other distributor offers?




> Do you work for Yorkville or something???



Not only do I not work for Yorkville, I don't even work in the same industry.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> Best Buy and Future Shop did advertise the lifetime warranty in the past. Every Gibson and Fender guitar that I bought from them had paperwork that said that I could register for warranty online. So I did. I have print outs of the acceptance and the original receipt attached to the paperwork that was generated.


The guitars they were selling were brought up from the US when their US stores got out of the guitar business. That might have had an impact on the warranty.

And every new Gibson I have purchased came with the warranty card but Gibson themselves told me that they do not honour that lifetime warranty outside of the US.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> I would wager that it is Gibson that is offering that. They have to offer some sort of warranty so I am betting that they are offering that one year, not the international distributors. You might think it is a fact that it is Yorkville offering that, but you have no proof to back up your claim that it is Yorkville. I am betting that the one year is an arrangement that Gibson makes with its international distributors.
> 
> "really makes no difference if it's the store or not, all you're doing is dancing around the FACT that it is Yorkville that gives the 1yr warranty and NOT Gibson."
> 
> ...


Read your own above statement, and several others where you state Gibson is making this 1yr warranty. I actually do work in the industry and I am quoting what a Yorkville rep told me...as I've mentioned, I think, now for a 3rd time...
Why do I think Yorkville should offer more? But I thought you said Gibson makes those warranties? Which one is it? I never said they SHOULD, I said they COULD, but choose not to and explained why I understand the decision based on what the Yorkville rep explained to me. Are you actually reading any of what I've written, or you just don't understand?

Anyways, I'm done this dance..you don't seem to get it...


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I seem to have stirred up a hornet's nest here with the warranty business. I thought everyone knew this already to be honest. I just think considering the price of these instruments new.... there would be more offered in terms of warranty. Yorkville has the monopoly on Gibson in Canada so they can charge whatever they like and offer no warranty at all if that suited them. I buy used. New guitars aren't anything special to me now, and if you are patient one can usually find barely played specimens out there for considerable savings. L & M are great that they will finance just about anyone.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Here you go colchar...directly from Gibson:

*My email*:
From:
Sent: Sunday, April 03, 2016 7:33 PM
To: Customer Service <[email protected]>
Subject: Gibson Guitar Warranty Inquiry

Hello Gibson,

I have a simple question regarding your international Warranty for your instruments. Is it you as the manufacturer that sets, what seems to be the 1yr Warranty (as apposed to the Lifetime Warranty available in the US) or is it the choice of the distributor from each region? There is a discussion in regards to this and it is my understanding, as told by an agent representative, that the distributor of each region chooses their own Warranty whereas others argue that it is Gibson limiting the international Warranties?

Many thanks,

******

*Gibson's email*:
From: Customer Service <[email protected]>
To:
Subject: RE: Gibson Guitar Warranty Inquiry
Date: Mon 04/04/16 01:10 AM

Attachments

Name Type Save View
Part 1 text/plain
Part 2 text/html


Hi ******,

*You are correct. Outside of the USA, warranty terms and service are defined and handled by the individual countries’ authorized distributor. Thanks.*


Gibson Customer Service
1-800-4GIBSON
www.gibson.com

The Gibson Forums are provided for Gibson Fans to share opinions and information about all of the brands in the Gibson family. Become a Gibson Forums member today, visit http://forums.gibson.com/
Sign up now to receive the latest news from Gibson http://www.gibson.com/emailsignup.aspx


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for getting a definitive answer Geetarz. Gibson does not warranty anything sold outside the USA. The length of warranty for distributors outside of Canada is their choice. Whether Yorkville has made the right choice in this regard is a valid discussion topic, and a matter of opinion.
Any dealer in Canada has the option of offering/selling an extended warranty, such as L&M does. This is a selling point for them, and for all I know, could be the reason Yorkville limits the warranty to 1 year. So it is also valid to pass the blame down the line onto the individual dealers and ask what they have to offer beyond the standard 1yr. Canadian warranty.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've bought Gibson from 2 'non L&M' stores and, in both cases, been told that it is Yorkville who offers the 1 year warranty. I don't have proof to link.

I did sorta get screwed, as I have told here often. I had an R0 that the neck twisted on. No warranty as it was over 1 year. I paid the bill to have it planed and refretted and took a huge loss (larger than normal depreciation on such an item) on resale.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention the guy had spent over 20,000 at that store and i guess expected better service even though they had no obligation to...i think this is were the mom and pop stores would come through with some sort of resolution , the big store dont give a darn, 20 grand is nothing to them.




Budda said:


> Given it was 11 months and not 30 days, that makes sense (as crappy as it is). If you leave a guitar in your ice-cold vehicle in winter and it warps, and then you take it in - it's probably no longer covered. That's not a workmanship issue as it didn't ship that way, that was just conditions wreaking havoc.
> 
> That being said, he might not have been fully honest about the 11 month thing.
> 
> I found out one of my pedals has started acting weird - and missed my year warranty by four days by the time I contacted the store (only found out a week beforehand). They'll look at it, but are under no obligation to replace it or repair it for me.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys, back to original post, I didn't know LM offer Gibson month april.
So my tax return funds is avail now, and I can throw in a few extra bucks for financing.
So total I have is around a grand, I played Epiphone in the past and Gibson studio but have to sell them both

So now which guitar you guys think its best for value ?

I have an eye on these:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/50383/...n/2015_Les_Paul_Classic_-_Cherry_Sunburst.htm

https://www.long-mcquade.com/50407/...on/2015_Les_Paul_Traditional_-_Honeyburst.htm

It's big gap on the price, but are they sound much different ? I always love that Crunch rhythm of a LP to Marshall amp.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Make sure you try them before you buy one. Personally I really don't like the neck on the 2015's. It is very wide. It almost feels like a classical or a twelve string.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This thread has certainly taken a number of turns.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> Hi guys, back to original post, I didn't know LM offer Gibson month april.
> So my tax return funds is avail now, and I can throw in a few extra bucks for financing.
> So total I have is around a grand, I played Epiphone in the past and Gibson studio but have to sell them both
> 
> ...


Keep both, save your money, get a better amp.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Keep both, save your money, get a better amp.


The problem is I don't have any LP looool, GAS raising fast


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> The problem is I don't have any LP looool, GAS raising fast


Your post says you have an epi and Gibson LP studio - so now I'm confused.

Either way I would not pay a new price for any gibson product, when you can find them for 50%-70% of new value.

If your heart isn't set on a Gibson, I happen to know of a very nice PRS being sold at just over 50% of new cost


----------

